

Pushnote - Comments for the web - crux
http://www.pushnote.com/

======
jamesbritt
What _is_ it?

Why should I wait for some Flash thing to load?

------
pierrefar
What is it?

Why does it need gender and the DoB?

------
pizzaman
nice video

